# Assassin's Creed 2...



## The Groke (Nov 16, 2009)

...Seems to have fixed most, if not all that was wrong with the original.

Let's face it - the first game was a wonderful concept poured into a _fantastic_ engine with smart controls and one of the best realised sandbox cities ever seen in a game.

It did however neglect to include the "game" part. 

90 minutes into the original and you had pretty much seen everything it had to offer - every mechanic to be learned which you then repeated ad-nauseum until - if like me - you turned it off 5 hours in and never went back.

Now the sequel seems to have got a grip. The city is back and better than ever, but the introduction of a tighter story, stronger, narrative-based gameplay and a wealth of new mechanics, new tasks, skills to learn and upgrades to buy and earn seems to suggest that this time, the game matches up to the technology.

Much more of a slow-burner than the last one, it invests more in scene-setting and the characters and takes a while to find it's feet, but is all the better for it.

There are PoP: Sands-of-time-style challenges, more ways to stalk and actually _assassinate_ your targets rather than just brawling with everyone, much improved hiding/crowd-blending mechanics and...you can swim. (thank fuck)

If you liked the original, this is essential. If like me you thought the original was a squandered opportunity, then I recommend you give the franchise a second chance.

...of course, I am still only 6 hours or so in and I still reserve the right to u-turn on this judgement should the game drop the ball.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't ever realise it'd been released!!


----------



## The Groke (Nov 16, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I didn't ever realise it'd been released!!




My Xbox didn't get hit with the ban-hammer for nothing!



Officially out tomorrow, though I believe my local street-date-breaking vendor now has some copies going.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 16, 2009)

To add - one of those copies is for me; I will actually be buying it now I am convinced it is a decent game. I got burned on the first one...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 16, 2009)

The first one's great, fool.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, but Groke's right about the longevity - you do _exactly_ the same thing time after time, and personally I think some of the combat controls were badly implemented (there's one move which if you time it wrong makes Altair sheath his sword, not useful in the middle of a fight)

Still, it does have an amazing engine, and a proper 'Woah!' moment the first time you arrive at Damascus and it does the whole swooping camera thing...


----------



## Fruitloop (Nov 16, 2009)

and then you go back to Jerusalem, then back to Damascus, then back to Jerusalem again. Then you give up and play Mirror's Edge instead.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, I thought Mirror's Edge was dull. But I played AC yesterday.

Fighting with hidden blade ONLY ftw.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 16, 2009)

I've seen the first AC for under £12 online. Worth getting?


----------



## Fruitloop (Nov 16, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Well, I thought Mirror's Edge was dull. But I played AC yesterday.
> 
> Fighting with hidden blade ONLY ftw.



Really? I thought it was great. And it looked good while you were playing it as well, not just in the cut scenes.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2009)

I still play Creed, so I'm not saying it's a shite game, just a little samey.

I should probably by _Edge_... I loved the demo, and I have the main character as my PS3 wallpaper...


----------



## The Groke (Nov 16, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> The first one's great, fool.



It's the same (pretty decent) 2 hours of gameplay dragged out and repeated over 15 hours (or however long it takes to finish)

Seriously though, if you liked the first one, you will love this one I am sure.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 16, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I've seen the first AC for under £12 online. Worth getting?




Nah - save your pennies for the sequel and ignore if-the-cap-fits dogbot.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 16, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I still play Creed, so I'm not saying it's a shite game, just a little samey.
> 
> I should probably by _Edge_... I loved the demo, and I have the main character as my PS3 wallpaper...



I enjoyed Mirror's Edge, but that one gets pretty samey, too 

Any section with fighting just involves you dying, frustratingly, repeatedly, until you find the right way to go. Repeat ad nauseam.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 16, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I still play Creed, so I'm not saying it's a shite game, just a little samey.



I know. I've got a feeling we did this discussion (about the "go here, do this, go here do that" nature of - some - gaming) oh, about 2 years ago, so let's not again.

I really enjoyed the first one, it suits my style and pacing of gameplay. I already know I'm going to like the second.

*leaps from roof and assassinates The Groke*


----------



## The Groke (Nov 16, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> *leaps from roof and assassinates The Groke*



*dies*


No - wait..!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I enjoyed Mirror's Edge, but that one gets pretty samey, too
> 
> Any section with fighting just involves you dying, frustratingly, repeatedly, until you find the right way to go. Repeat ad nauseam.



I'd probably just get it for the extra download levels, an image of which Cripsy linked to when I had a thread about graphic styles...







All run and jump stuff which apparently allows you to properly develop your parkour flow...


----------



## fogbat (Nov 16, 2009)

The whole of ME is very, very purty, that's for sure


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 16, 2009)

does it still include that bollock stupid idea of being in a device that connects you to your past self and thus destroys any ambience the game might have.

Middle ages cult of the assassins game = cool.

stupid scifi subplot = fail.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> does it still include that bollock stupid idea of being in a device that connects you to your past self and thus destroys any ambience the game might have.



Yes.
And it is a stupid idea - the setting itself is enough.

That said, once you have got through the intro which picks up almost immediately after the first finishes, you can almost completely ignore the sci-fi nonsense...it doesn't intrude much into the game.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 17, 2009)

Did anyone ever bother to work out what all the stuff on the walls in the first one was about?

*bets on "no"*


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 17, 2009)

i'll give this a miss. the stupid sf stuff ruined the game, which was already as dull as dishwater anyway. Besides dragon age is out this week.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 17, 2009)

Dragon Age (on the consoles) has seemingly had some pretty average reviews, including being called "substantially inferior" to the PC version.


----------



## al (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> does it still include that bollock stupid idea of being in a device that connects you to your past self and thus destroys any ambience the game might have.
> 
> Middle ages cult of the assassins game = cool.
> 
> stupid scifi subplot = fail.



I really liked that aspect, but then I'm quite fond of sci-fi nonsense....


----------



## The Groke (Nov 17, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Dragon Age (on the consoles) has seemingly had some pretty average reviews, including being called "substantially inferior" to the PC version.




Having played 65 hours so far on PC (and still a ways off finishing!) I think the console would be a poor port if just on the control side of things.

Add to that the fact that the console version supposedly look/perform substantially inferior too...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 17, 2009)

Indeed. Although apparently, they've done something to patch the consoles' control system, by all accounts, it's still not anything like as good as the PC.

Shame, as I wanted to play it... but don't have a PC. Assassin's Creed II it is, then.

Fuck getting it off Amazon, though. Their latest delivery estimates are for the 26th if you pay for 1st class postage. I think I'll go to a shop. I can afford the extra £3...


----------



## The Groke (Nov 20, 2009)

Still loving this - if anything, it keeps getting better and more engaging!


Now I have to crack it, go back and play the last 20 hours of Dragon Age, reclaim my PS3 from my friend and finish Demon's Souls, _then_ tackle Super Mario Bros Wii.

Sheesh - I really wish they would stagger the AAA releases more evenly.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 20, 2009)

Cool, good to know.

I'm going to go pick it up at lunchtime.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm tempted by it having completed Fallout3.

I'm reluctant to buy it given the mixed comments regarding the Assassins1.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 20, 2009)

9/10 on Eurogamer...

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/assassins-creed-ii-console-review


----------



## treelover (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll have to wait for AC2 to come out on PC, I don't have an Xbox,etc.AC1 was truly amazing in many ways, the 'sandbox' cities are wonderful and I sometimes just walk around them as I still do in Mafia (or get the tram!). Yes,it is repetitive and nearly broken with some quests, but it just looks fantastic and with the new graphics mod can look even better,the fighting is often visceral,the characters convincing and it is just good 

btw,unlike a fair few on here, I am not really concerned about strong story lines, plots,etc,for me a game is an experience,not something to be intensely followed like a book.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 20, 2009)

Same here, and I really enjoyed the first one, too.


----------



## al (Nov 20, 2009)

I managed to persuade the guy at blockbuster to sell me AC2 last night rather than today so had a good blitz overnight and it's shaping up to be pretty good, I think it'll get better and better as more stuff opens up.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 20, 2009)

Chuffed. I have it in my hand right now. I can go home and play it in 1 1/2 hours...


----------



## The Groke (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't reckon it gets going properly until about 4-5 hours in.

You will still be unlocking moves and kit about 10 hours in...


----------



## Beanburger (Nov 20, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> 9/10 on Eurogamer...
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/assassins-creed-ii-console-review


Smart. Pretty much see eye-to-eye with eurogamer on most games.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 20, 2009)

Ubisoft Montreal has never been afraid to try new things, but after a few missteps with games like last year's Prince of Persia, perhaps the bravest thing it could have done with Assassin's Creed II was simply to make a classic open-world adventure, filled to the brim with things you want to do and the narrative motivation to continue doing them. The fact it's done so suggests we really should trust the studio when it says it's taken its lesson, and fills me with hope for the third game in the trilogy. In the meantime, we not only have the Assassin's Creed game we'd hoped for in the first place to play with, but one of the best open-world games of the year.

9/10

That's very persuasive,now i'm very tempted !


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok, so I'm about 45 minutes into having free reign in the first location, climbing viewpoints, doing story missions and little side bits...

And it's great so far. Much deeper than the 1st already. Yay. 

Bye...


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 21, 2009)

Another indicator (if it was needed) that PC gaming is in it's death throes - not released till the end of Feb next year... ARSE


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 21, 2009)

Played a bit of the first one and it wasn't all that, is this really worth bothering with?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 22, 2009)

It's awesome. I love it!


----------



## The Groke (Nov 23, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Played a bit of the first one and it wasn't all that, is this really worth bothering with?




I think my OP covers exactly that question.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 23, 2009)

About 6 hours in and so far it's brilliant. Gameplay is excellent , the graphics are stunning , the narrative is deep and the control system works perfectly. Not much more you can ask for in a game really. I'd easily give it 9 out of 10 .


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 23, 2009)

but are you then yanked out of that immersion to sit in your cell for a couple of hours waiting for the Animus, or whatever that bollocks was, to recharge? 

I woudl be very interested in this if it wasn't for that shit.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> but are you then yanked out of that immersion to sit in your cell for a couple of hours waiting for the Animus, or whatever that bollocks was, to recharge?
> 
> I woudl be very interested in this if it wasn't for that shit.




After the tedius opening 15 minuites or so, I have been sent back to the stupid future but once in about 15 hours of playing.

Yes it was annoying and consisted of a really dull 10 minutes of gameplay and clumsy exposition, but then it was straight back to Venice and the fun again.

Much, much better than the original


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 23, 2009)

The Groke said:


> I think my OP covers exactly that question.



It didn't, explain it again using new words. Like Italian or possibly Japanese.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 23, 2009)

Este e molto, molto bene! 

(note: I don't speak Italian)


----------



## al (Nov 23, 2009)

I am really loving this game, it has been the cause of me not getting to sleep before 4am very night since I got it. I'm about 15 hours in and I still haven't got wings or a pistol yet and only just arrived in Venice but the Villa is looking pretty tidy and I've got some nice duds. 'The Truth' looks quite intriguing but I'm having a hell of a time finding those glyphs and some of the puzzles are a bit problematic.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 23, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It didn't, explain it again using new words. Like Italian or possibly Japanese.




すべて原物と間違っていたほとんどを固定するようではない。  私達をそれに直面することを許可しなさい-ゲームで見られた最もよい実現された砂場都市のスマートな制御そして1つの素晴らしいエンジンに注がれた最初のゲームはすばらしい概念だった。  しかしそれはゲームの部品を含むことを無視した。  原物およびあなたへの90分はほとんどすべてことを見た私のように-学ばれるべきあなたが広告悪心を繰り返したあらゆる機械工-提供しなければならなかった- 5時間を離れてそれを提出し、決して戻らなかった。  今度は続きはグリップを持つようである。 都市はそしてよくあるが、より堅い物語の導入は、より強い、物語基づかせていたゲームの演劇および買い、得るべき豊富新しい機械工、新しい仕事、技術および改善学ぶ今回、ゲームが技術と調和することを提案するようである。  最後のもののそれはより遅バーナーの大いに多く場面設定および特性に多くを投資し、it'を見つけるためにしばらく時間がかかる; sのフィートは、しかし完全にそれのためのよりよい。  破裂音がある: 砂の時間様式の挑戦、皆とちょうど乱闘してよりもむしろあなたのターゲットにつきまとい、実際に暗殺するより多くの方法大いに改良された隠れるか、または群集混合の機械工および…泳ぐことができる。 (性交に感謝しなさい)  原物を好んだら、これは必要である。 私のように考えたらオリジナルは浪費された機会だった、私は与える特権に第2のチャンスを推薦する。  …当然、私は今でもたった6時間またはである従ってゲームの低下が球もし私はまだこの判断のUターンに権利を確保し、


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 23, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


>



Jesus, some folk! You take them by the hand and lead them through the streets of Game, showing them some things that'll make them change their mind... and they still can't take a hint.

Go back to shooting children on MW2, innit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 23, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Jesus, some folk! You take them by the hand and lead them through the streets of Game, showing them some things that'll make them change their mind... and they still can't take a hint.
> 
> Go back to shooting children on MW2, innit.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 23, 2009)

Seriously, though... it's got all the moves of the first, smoothed a bit... and then a whole load of new stuff to do in combat (disarm  ) and instead of the mission/investigate/assassinate/repeat of the 1st game, there's loads of diversions, and the missions are more involved, too.

Then there's the Tombs bits, where it all goes rather Prince of Persia or Uncharted-ish...

And the seemingly respawning (??) assassination missions in the cities, too.

It's fab.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 23, 2009)

SPOILERS ETC:


----------



## The Groke (Nov 24, 2009)

Does Ezio sound like Nico Bellic to anyone else?


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm stuck in the 5th assassins tomb , it's like Zelda Ocarina of Time all over again  .


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 24, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> I'm stuck in the 5th assassins tomb , it's like Zelda Ocarina of Time all over again  .



The water temple?


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 24, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> The water temple?



Water temple mixed with Spirit temple


----------



## Gromit (Nov 25, 2009)

Started last night. The scifi plot doesn't bother me. The flashing bloody gridline interuptuptions all the time do.

Wish games would stop trying to be movies and stick to being games.


----------



## al (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow, finished it, loved it....



Spoiler: End of game stuff



I know a lot of people don't like all that sci fi nonsense but I love it - all that stuff at the end with gods and all that hoo-ha? FANTASTIC! Interested to see where they'll take it next, with all the conspiracy stuff they can drop it pretty much anywhere in time, though I guess they'll have a modern day one at some point where you're a badass desmond assassin. The one thing they need to sort out for the next one is the fighting model, as Edge pointed out - after playing Arkham Asylum it all seems a bit basic.

Still have a few things to finish up, anyone help with these?

-Glyphs - got about 4 to get, the one that really annoys me is the ship in Romagna - I've looked all over the bugger but can't find it.
-When do you get the Audiotore (sp?) cape?
-I'm missing one weapon, it seems to be a staff or club of some sort, I thought it was going to be the staff with the apple, but no...


----------



## keybored (Nov 28, 2009)

Amazing game, and not quite as repetitive as the first (which I also liked) but...




			
				Da Vinci said:
			
		

> Haha! You've found another one! How exciting!



Leo doesn't get out much, does he?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 9, 2009)

Decided to rent this as it was talked up big time by a mate last week. Seems every fucker loves this game!


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 9, 2009)

This game is the fucking shnizzle. It arived yesterday and I've just got the rellies out of Firenze, but I'm already loving the more sandboxy play approach...and OMFG! I was in Firenze (Florence) earlier this year and I had that 'I know this street' feeling when walking past the Palazzo de Medici (altho it's a lot smaller than it is now!), seeing the piazza della singnoria, Palazza Vecchio etc Seems to be a faithful recreation of the city indeed...I take it the other cities are just as accurate?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm close to the last mission (yes, I do play slowly), and it's still magic.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 9, 2009)

What's the replay value on the game? My feeling is to rent rather than buy single player games (unless they're are RPGs like Fallout which can be played through over and over again discovering new things) as I find the games I play longest are online multiplayers....


----------



## MooChild (Dec 9, 2009)

This game rocks


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 10, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What's the replay value on the game? My feeling is to rent rather than buy single player games (unless they're are RPGs like Fallout which can be played through over and over again discovering new things) as I find the games I play longest are online multiplayers....



Tbh, you'll probably get a better idea if you just go and rent it...

My housemate started it again immediately after finishing it.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 10, 2009)

MooChild said:


> This game rocks



After that, I will buy this game.

When an Urban poster comments on something and they have few post it is always good.


----------



## keybored (Dec 10, 2009)

al said:


> Wow, finished it, loved it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your missing weapon; did you get Altair's sword?


----------



## keybored (Dec 10, 2009)

DP


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 10, 2009)

I have tomorrow off work.

And I have drunk a lot of coffee tonight. 

I suspect I will be bug eyed come 4am.


----------



## Rainingstairs (Dec 10, 2009)

yes, the first was tres repetitive! I haven't played the second one yet but I'm excited


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 11, 2009)

I was up til 0730 this morning 

'Finished' the Firenze/Tuscany bit, off to Venezia next 

This game has some great _Tomb Radier_-y bits in it - and getting to jump around inside the Duomo was


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> This game has some great _Tomb Radier_-y bits in it - and getting to jump around inside the Duomo was





Oh dear that doesn't sell it to me, I loath the TR series even more than the Resi games!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 11, 2009)

Me too. This is so much better. Because when you've finished jumping about (and those bits are much shorter, and much more Prince of Persia than TR, imo), you can go out and kill 4 guards before they've even realised what you're doing.

Never saw Lara Croft do that, innit.

As for Resi, there's no accounting for wrong 'uns.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 11, 2009)

When is this coming out for PC? Do I really have to wait until around Feb?


----------



## keybored (Dec 11, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> This game has some great _Tomb Radier_-y bits in it - and getting to jump around inside the Duomo was



That's exactly what the Assassin's Tombs reminded me of. Every time I got to the end and opened a treasure box I expected to hear that "you found a secret" noise ( at 0:14).


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm currently stuck in the Cathederal St Marco In Venice with the 4 challenges...got one of them easy, probably need to pay more attention to the little 'This is how you do it' video things...

Fucking amazing rendering of St Marco's too!

Only 4:30 this morning...


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 12, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I'm currently stuck in the Cathederal St Marco In Venice with the 4 challenges...got one of them easy, probably need to pay more attention to the little 'This is how you do it' video things...
> 
> Fucking amazing rendering of St Marco's too!
> 
> Only 4:30 this morning...



I feel your pain. Took me about 3 hours to work them all out


----------



## Gromit (Dec 12, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> I feel your pain. Took me about 3 hours to work them all out



Didn't take me that long but it did begin to irritate me before I was done. 

Was mucking around on it today finishing off the Assasination missions. 

Also been mucking around disarming guards and trying out finishing moves with there weapons. Double headed axe has an amazing counter attack finish.  

Also sneaking up on someone from behind with a broom is fun. Yes you heard me. A broom. Lethal stuff


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, just finished it, will be starting the 'collect all the pieces' thing now...treasure, art, statues, feathers, remaining weapons, races, side missions etc...

Fucking weird finish...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 22, 2009)

Completed everything except the feathers.

Quite like the ending...


----------



## starfish (Dec 29, 2009)

Got this for crimbo from the ms. Only played about an hour or so but will get into it this week.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2009)

i did too.  it's very prince of persia innit?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 29, 2009)

yep, i got it for crumble too and my son said prince of persia. enjoyed what i've done so far mainly, think i've done the first dna strand just about.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 30, 2009)

Just bought Assassin's 2 this afternoon.
Only had a little play,think i'm going to love it.
Visually stunning.

Accidentally punched a prostitute in the face as i was learning the controls.
Was trying to climb a building when it happened.
I had to run away as the crowd turned hostile.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm really loving this visually stunning same.

Have had more than a few moments of vertigo induced panic attacks.
(Both on the inside and outside of so many beautiful buildings.)

I love a game that puts me inside Renaissance Italy.

I have played a good few hours so far and feel as if there is still so much to do and see.
Love it.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 4, 2010)

2nd run through, all HUD elements off except occasional usage of the mini map.

It's like a different game, so much better.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 4, 2010)

Just about to play it for the first time. Am quite excited.


dave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 4, 2010)

i'm enjoying it in the main. some of the free running can be tremendously frustrating, when you plummet 200 feet cos your anticipated landing sport isn't where the joystick takes you, and some of the tutorial lags behind the game content, so you're doing and collecting things before you're able to use them.

but i like the way it's been put together, i'm swearing a bit less over time, the graphics are superb, in the main, although cameras can be a pain as usual, and missions are just starting to become more taxing.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 4, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Just about to play it for the first time. Am quite excited.
> 
> 
> dave



May fortune favour you blade.

My only gripe about this game and it's a very minor one is ;
Those bloody 15th century George Formby types who always hassle me as i'm about to do something.
I usually throw coins at them but i got cross with three of them surrounding me so i gave them the feel of the cold steel of my blade. 

This game gets even better the more i play.

Just opened up a new location,loving it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 4, 2010)

> Those bloody 15th century George Formby types who always hassle me as i'm about to do something.



Before I took the game back to exchange it, I spent a whole hour slaughtering wandering minstrels by dropping on them from rooftops


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 4, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Before I took the game back to exchange it,* I spent a whole hour slaughtering wandering minstrels by dropping on them from rooftops *



Sounds like a good plan.
I started to smoke bomb them. !

But now i have a major problem, a massive one.

I'm stuck in Hideout.
Travelled back to the future,did the bits required and then found myself in a strange place,Acre i think i is called.

I had to chase someone,eventually to a tower,where they close the door behiind then.
I can climb up the tower but not to the top,only to a ledge with a door which will not open and there seems no way up.
I can run a different route and get to the tower before the target and the door is open but i cannot enter.
If i run the alternate route the target is waiting if i backtrack and approach him he runs past me a into the tower closing the door.

I have done some reading and believe that there is/was a glitch in the game at this point.
A patch was issued for xbox in early December.
I'm always connected to xbox live so should have the patch/update.

I am completely stuck.

Also the menus are different i cannot access my weapons or any map.
I cannot seem to attack the target.

Is this just a puzzle i have not worked out ?
Or a game busting glitch ?

(I'm really tired,been playing it all day,and very frustrated at being stuck !)

Can you or anyone else please help !


----------



## kained&able (Jan 4, 2010)

it is rather good isn't it.

Loving the movment system just gotta get used to right trigger toggling between attack and defence.

Am loving it so far.


dave


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 4, 2010)

I was loving it until i got stuck in a possible game glitch.
I'm very tired so it might be me not knowing what to do next or it might be a game busting glitch.

It's a beautiful game,very addictive.
I hope i'm not stuck forever.
Will try again tomorrow when fresher.

Found this ;
http://assassinscreed.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Assassin's_Creed_II

Which might help.
(Similar to the link you provided for Fallout 3.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 4, 2010)

Finally got to the top of that bloody tower.
Using a technique i have never had to use before and would never have thought of.
(Thankyou YouTube walkthroughs.)

And was worth getting to the top 

Thankfully i am back in 15th Century Italy and can carry on playing 

Thought it was a game glitch,silly me !
(Think it will catch a lot of people out though ! )

Don't like travelling back to the future to meet that lot.

Knackered but i have some to business to attend to in this game.
Cannot leave it alone.
(Sign of a great game ! )


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

I love my new skills when combined i can take out four guards in as many seconds.

Swoop from a height,one dead.
Double hidden blade,two and three dead.
Finish the fourth with a sword.

(Before it would have involved a lengthy sword fight and then running away with one or two survivors in hot pursuit.)

Great stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

i can't get past the first bit where i have to race my brother up a church - is it all like this?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 7, 2010)

yes! if you can't run/jump you are pretty fucked.

it annoyingly took me 3/4 goes to beat big bro though. 

ses how are you changing from double blade(which i hate) to sword so quickly? is there a quicker way then right button and then point with controller that i have missed?


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

i've had about 20 gos! the jumping thing is hard to master. i don't like these controls


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i can't get past the first bit where i have to race my brother up a church - is it all like this?



Do you mean this bit ?
(from about 7m 50s in.)


----------



## kained&able (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i've had about 20 gos! the jumping thing is hard to master. i don't like these controls



are you trying to time it properly??? just keep right trigger and A held down the entire time and it will do it fairly automatically. You don't get away with it all the time but for that bit no timing needed.


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Do you mean this bit ?
> (from about 7m 50s in.)




yes!
actually, no - the bit after that - it's called sibling rivalry


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

You mean this bit.
(Up the church !)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i've had about 20 gos! the jumping thing is hard to master. i don't like these controls


don't try any of the races then. i killed the first one but the next 2 have been fucking impossible, sweary stupid jumping and going the slighest bit wrong really fucks you up


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

As you play you learn new skills.
Climbing techniques etc.
New Assassination methods too.

At the beginning you are a bit weak and unskilled just like Fallout 3.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 7, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You mean this bit.
> (Up the church !)



CHEAT!!!!!!


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

i wish there was an easy mode


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> CHEAT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> dave



huh? why?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> don't try any of the races then. i killed the first one but the next 2 have been fucking impossible, sweary stupid jumping and going the slighest bit wrong really fucks you up



Races are danm hard, did one of em after like 6 attempts and refuse to do another one unless i actually get something bling out of completing them all.

Do you?


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> huh? why?




cos the video is giving you a clever shortcut that i didn't think of rather then actually racing.

As opposed it it being a walkthrough or anything.


dave


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> yes! if you can't run/jump you are pretty fucked.
> 
> it annoyingly took me 3/4 goes to beat big bro though.
> 
> ...



I am the Assassin 

Once i have double bladed them, i get to my feet.
Attack the fourth one,without switching weapons.
Seems to do it auto for me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

anything that helps you get through it is cool by my book.
it's only cheating if you're using codes to get invincible or some such shit


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Races are danm hard, did one of em after like 6 attempts and refuse to do another one unless i actually get something bling out of completing them all.
> 
> Do you?
> 
> ...


fuck knows. i tried the 1st race in tuscany about 30 times now and have had to give up as i was on the point of smashing the controller. can't believe how frustrating and difficult they are. so went back and tried the 2nd one in the first city and that was as bad....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

hmm maybe this game ain't for me.
i need to find a new one though...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> cos the video is giving you a clever shortcut that i didn't think of rather then actually racing.
> 
> As opposed it it being a walkthrough or anything.
> 
> ...



This is partly why this game is brilliant.
You can do it your own way.
I did go up the church though,honest !

Sometimes shortcuts are important when chasing someone.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> hmm maybe this game ain't for me.
> i need to find a new one though...



Stick with it.
There are some frustrating bits that require repeated attempts.
And i'm not keen on timed missions etc.

But it is a truly brilliant game.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 7, 2010)

Im more pissd off i didn't think of it.  Although considering its a tutorial i guess there is a benefit in doing it properly.

I look foward to getting a bit blinger and being able to auto switch wrapons. I have just done the assassinate whats his face with 'its me mario'(lol) and done a bit of pissing about in fieorentina.


dave


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Im more pissd off i didn't think of it.  Although considering its a tutorial i guess there is a benefit in doing it properly.
> 
> I look foward to getting a bit blinger and being able to auto switch wrapons. I have just done the assassinate whats his face with 'its me mario'(lol) and done a bit of pissing about in fieorentina.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if i am auto switching weapons.
Perhaps i am giving the blade to the last one.
It just feels easier and natural.
I have almost all the weapons available in game.

As you play more the controls get easier and you do have time to switch in a fight.
But the character gets better at assassination.

Sometimes i get into big trouble when i do a mission wrong and have ten or more guards attacking me.
I stand and fight them now.

I have just acquired my 5th seal and that was hard work just getting into the heavily guarded building.
(And then the acrobatics required repeated effort.)

But the sense of achievement is rewarding.

Posting this link,others may have missed it.
http://assassinscreed.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Assassin's_Creed_II

Only had to use a walkthrough once so far,regarding "Hideout" mission as there was a glitch in the game,which has been fixed.
(But i thought i was fucked.)

It was tiredness and lack of imagination on my part.


This game does make me think.
I love it.

Just a bit elated after getting that 5th seal.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 7, 2010)

Are people really having trouble climbing the bell tower in Florence? It's really, really not hard...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Are people really having trouble climbing the bell tower in Florence? It's really, really not hard...



it really is hard!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 7, 2010)

Up the church, onto the roof, jump across, go 90 degrees clock wise, go up, sorted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

getting up there quickly enough is what's hard. i keep jumping off!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 7, 2010)

It's a fair climb, but I don't recall there being a time limit...?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

you desynchonise if you don't get up in time. i can only get to the first bit of roof before it stops cos my brother gets up there first


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh, I see. The race at the start... sorry, different bell tower.


----------



## starfish (Jan 7, 2010)

I gave up on the races after attempting the first one far too many times & only getting to the 7th flag. Just spent the last sodding hour trying to find the Hospital of the Innocents again so i can get the glyph thingy. I know ive been there as its in my database but just cant remeber where it is on the map. Any help?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

starfish said:


> I gave up on the races after attempting the first one far too many times & only getting to the 7th flag. Just spent the last sodding hour trying to find the Hospital of the Innocents again so i can get the glyph thingy. *I know ive been there as its in my database but just cant remeber where it is on the map. Any help? *



You don't need to go there again if it is in your database.

I have yet to do a race maybe that is why i have no frustration


----------



## starfish (Jan 7, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You don't need to go there again if it is in your database.
> 
> I have yet to do a race maybe that is why i have no frustration



I need to go there again to find the glyph in it though. Ive got 2 so far out of 5 in Florence from the buildings in my database.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

starfish said:


> I gave up on the races after attempting the first one far too many times & only getting to the 7th flag. Just spent the last sodding hour trying to find the Hospital of the Innocents again so i can get the glyph thingy. I know ive been there as its in my database but just cant remeber where it is on the map. Any help?


it's one of the biggest flaws in the game imo, the fact that it tells you what buildings you need to pay attention to but doesn't tell you how to find them. the mapping is pretty crap.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

starfish said:


> I need to go there again to find the glyph in it though. Ive got 2 so far out of 5 in Florence from the buildings in my database.



Did you attempt it ?
I will check after Celeb Big Bro.
But i have done one which i gave up on but did not return to the building when i next attempted it.
Accessed it through the database.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

starfish said:


> I gave up on the races after attempting the first one far too many times & only getting to the 7th flag. Just spent the last sodding hour trying to find the Hospital of the Innocents again so i can get the glyph thingy. I know ive been there as its in my database but just cant remeber where it is on the map. Any help?



there are loads of guides online dude


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> there are loads of guides online dude


yeh, but that's cheating (see previous posts apparently)


----------



## starfish (Jan 7, 2010)

Im sure i went round all the major buildings i can see on my map but cant seem to find it. Ive found the one in Annetta's goodtime house & the Church of Santa Croce or whatever its called.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yeh, but that's cheating (see previous posts apparently)



is it bollocks - walkthroughs are the only way to get through games like this!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> is it bollocks - walkthroughs are the only way to get through games like this!



Are you up that Church yet ?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> is it bollocks - walkthroughs are the only way to get through games like this!


i know. was being ironic. videos are another matter tho....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll post this one more time.
http://assassinscreed.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Assassin's_Creed_II


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Are you up that Church yet ?


i've only just got home! will give it a go tomorrow


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i know. was being ironic. videos are another matter tho....



i don't think i've finished any games without extensive use of walkthroughs


----------



## starfish (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yeh, but that's cheating (see previous posts apparently)



Not in this case. I know theres a glyph in the building as it says so in my database, i just cant remember building which building it is.

Have just noticed your being ironic post above. Was looking for a map of Florence to find the building & have now done so.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't think i've finished any games without extensive use of walkthroughs



Same here.
But i have only had to do it once in this game.

(Ummm,in total three or four times if you include Glyph puzzles.)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't think i've finished any games without extensive use of walkthroughs



If you enjoy it, who cares?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

we care. we care a lot. deeply.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> If you enjoy it, who cares?



Yep.It's not cheating you still have to do it.
I think the cheating thing came up as a joke when i posted a youtube clip for getting up the church that didn't involve racing the brother.
It was just a clever way of doing it.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

starfish said:


> Not in this case. I know theres a glyph in the building as it says so in my database, i just cant remember building which building it is.
> 
> Have just noticed your being ironic post above. *Was looking for a map of Florence to find the building & have now done so.*



That's good.
Just loaded it up and aborted memory because i wanted to help.
And the point i was at was,launching myself off a building wearing Leonardo's unflyable flying contraption and could not help unless i aborted the mission.

Which is just as well as it is fucking unflyable


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

For Starfish and others.

If you find a Glyph puzzle always attempt it.
If you cant do it or get fed up with it and leave it.
You can access it later via ;
Database,The Truth.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 8, 2010)

I NEVER SAID WALKTHROUGHS WERE CHEATING


dave


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> we care a lot.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 9, 2010)

fuck me those tomb things are a lot of effort, the armour had better be damn impressive!

The second one made me angry(the one where you have to get to right to the top of the church.)


dave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

it's starting to grate on me a bit this game.  emperor's new clothes. the fighting is stupidly easy, the free-running is stupidly frustrating and it's become a C15 fetch-and-carry/go-and'-kill.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

kained&able said:


> fuck me those tomb things are a lot of effort, the armour had better be damn impressive!
> 
> The second one made me angry(the one where you have to get to right to the top of the church.)
> 
> ...



I like them,have five of the six but the timed ones are frustrating.
You have to be almost perfect and not panic.

And yeah it better be good !


----------



## fieryjack (Jan 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's starting to grate on me a bit this game.  emperor's new clothes. the fighting is stupidly easy, the free-running is stupidly frustrating and it's become a C15 fetch-and-carry/go-and'-kill.


Just finished it and I largely concur. Too much exposition, terrible combat, an increasing sense of grind in the missions, unlikeable characters etc. Also, apart from the increased health bar, I didn't really notice any difference between the plethora of weapon variants, although Altair's armour looks pretty neat.

On the flipside, the graphics are sumptuous, some of the vaults are great and I liked the animation and voice acting of the sister/book-keeper. Quite liked the ending too.

I think it suffered, for me, from being played too soon after Arkham Asylum, which is just better. Certainly detective mode was a whole hell of a lot more useful than eagle vision.


----------



## tendo (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm nearing the end of it (I think) and I've just noticed a reluctance to return to it after being quite into it since getting into Monteriggiano or whatever it's called. I loved most of the vaults and enjoyed a lot of the missions but Roma is just more of the same and it really needed the bar raising once you go there, rather than it being more of the same.

Funny you mention Batman, Arkham Asylum as I've just started that and can't get over the fact that Batman looks overweight. Batman doesn't get fat. And the graphics seem a bit dull after ACII. I thought the gameplay was a bit simplistic too and very much 'on-rails'. The voice acting is superb though and the depth of it with the character background stuff and the story itself is spot on. 

Tbf I'm only an hour in so I'll wait and see.


----------



## fieryjack (Jan 10, 2010)

tendo said:


> Tbf I'm only an hour in so I'll wait and see.


aye, give it time.... your abilities ramp up smoothly and relevantly and make a genuine difference to the game. It doesn't ever have much of a sandbox element but that's fine with me, having grown tired of every game chucking in a load of optional fetch/kill side-quests for no real gain. The combat, I thought, was the best-realised close quarters fighting since Ninja Gaiden (Black). Plus, unlike ACII, it doesn't use the same button for "grab" as for "drop", something of a blunder.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I like them,have five of the six but the timed ones are frustrating.
> You have to be almost perfect and not panic.
> 
> And yeah it better be good !



don't get me wrong tis an interesting diversion and i like having to think and plot a route rather then just jumping around but it annoyed me.

I don't know how poor onket will cope when he gets there!

combat is far to easy in this game. I'm hoping it gets harder when i get better armoured enemies but suspect it wont.


dave


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

kained&able said:


> don't get me wrong tis an interesting diversion and i like having to think and plot a route rather then just jumping around but it annoyed me.
> 
> I don't know how poor onket will cope when he gets there!
> 
> ...



It is a bit easy but i'm getting into bigger fights now.
Sometimes i have to smoke bomb them and run even though i have good weapons and lots of health squares.
Just getting into that building for the fifth seal required a good bit of fighting.

I have had a break from it for a few days,first since buying it.
Cannot fly Leonardo's fucking flying thing


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2010)

won a race in fiorentina today which felt good. did all the assassintion meetings in tuscany. i can kill people by bashing [square]. beautiful looking but strangely hollow. reckon i'm back to fallout 3 and being the evil guy and my recent dlc tbh


----------



## Gromit (Jan 10, 2010)

The only tough opponents are those massively heavily armoured ones.

But I even learnt how to take out a whole gang of them in under ten seconds.

Combat isn't difficult if you learn all the tricks. But then you are supposed to be an assassin and death onna stick.
The hard thing is the tomb missions.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2010)

Gromit said:


> The only tough opponents are those massively heavily armoured ones.
> 
> But I even learnt how to take out a whole gang of them in under ten seconds.
> 
> ...


you just step away and then press attack and you kill them in one. i'm fucking deadly me


----------



## tendo (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> It is a bit easy but i'm getting into bigger fights now.
> Sometimes i have to smoke bomb them and run even though i have good weapons and lots of health squares.
> Just getting into that building for the fifth seal required a good bit of fighting.
> 
> ...



Is it that the controls are inverted? If it is then you can have them the other way up via the options menu.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 10, 2010)

If its trouble with the thermals I paused into the map screen and worked out the best route.

Its kind of circular rather than direct to your destination.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

tendo said:


> Is it that the controls are inverted? If it is then you can have them the other way up via the options menu.



Thanks,that might be it.
I need the left stick down to go up and it's not natural for me.
I'll try inverting the controls later.
I just need some time in the air,practice.
I'm going to try going fire to fire and just staying airborne.
I'm trying to kill all the Radio 4 types on the roof tops and crashing as i do so.
Perhaps i just need to get to destination.
Will also re check mission later.
I know why i'm flying it.
Just trying not to give it away to others that are not at that point.


But your suggestion is a good one,thanks.


----------



## tendo (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't bother trying to kill anyone, I just tried to stay as high as possible and swerve the arrows. It was the controls that did my head in but once I'd changed them it was a bit more intuitive.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Gromit said:


> If its trouble with the thermals I paused into the map screen and worked out the best route.
> 
> Its kind of circular rather than direct to your destination.



Again thankyou.

I'm drunk now 
But i am keen to fly !

Only been airborne for 20 secs max


----------



## Gromit (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't either. However if you like xBox gamer points and go for achievements you need to kick one guard in the head to get the achievement for it. I didn't do it as I didn't know about it or see the need to attack em when i could avoid them.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I didn't either. However if you like xBox gamer points and go for achievements you need to kick one guard in the head to get the achievement for it. I didn't do it as I didn't know about it or see the need to attack em when i could avoid them.



I'm going to try to kill one later and if that continues to be frustrating then i will try to head for destination.
Now i realise that may be possible.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Finally done it.
Flew to my destination,constantly checking the map.
Even took one of the rooftops (I was trying to kill them all  )
And got the Xbox achievement.
Did my business at the destination and escaped safely.
Thanks all.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm trying to get my sixth and final seal.
(Visitazione's secret.)
I know how to do it but the controls and camera make it almost impossible to "wall run."
It's a gameplay let down.
Beginning not to care about the sixth seal or even completing the game.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 12, 2010)

done loads today and yesterday but still not feeling the love. the graphics are stunning but the gameplay is lacking a bit imo.


----------



## fieryjack (Jan 12, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> But i am keen to fly !
> 
> Only been airborne for 20 secs max


apparently the DLC might have a bit more flying in it rather than the blink-and-you-missed it bit in the main game. Not enough to prevent the imminent trade-in of this only mildly-liked game for Bayonetta.


----------



## starfish (Jan 12, 2010)

After about an hour of trying to work "Who wielded power to CUT their enemies" i gave up tonight 
I actually got it by chance but couldnt do the 2nd part then exited. Now i cant remember what is was.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I'm trying to get my sixth and final seal.
> (Visitazione's secret.)
> I know how to do it but the controls and camera make it almost impossible to "wall run."
> It's a gameplay let down.
> Beginning not to care about the sixth seal or even completing the game.



I've finally done it,after about fifty attempts 
All six seals.
Even fell in the water once !
If you don't panic or get too frustrated and this one will frustrate the calmest of game players,it's do able.
(Need to be able to wall run/jump.)

Going to my Villa now to place the seal.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

starfish said:


> After about an hour of trying to work "Who wielded power to CUT their enemies" i gave up tonight
> I actually got it by chance but couldnt do the 2nd part then exited. Now i cant remember what is was.



I had to google it


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh my gosh !
I look really dapper in that outfit.
(Altair's armour.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

Is anyone else stabbing the George Formby types ?
I give them a hidded blade and move away before they hit the floor.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 13, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Is anyone else stabbing the George Formby types ?
> I give them a hidded blade and move away before they hit the floor.



Thats too merciful. I smoke em first, bash em around a bit then stab em.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Thats too merciful. I smoke em first, bash em around a bit then stab em.




Don't give me ideas !
I've tried pickpocketing them but they only have a few florins.
I have 150,000 plus.

I'm going to fuck with them every which way i can.

There is a time and a place for 15th century music and they always get it wrong.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

Just found this ;
Got to try it,almost done it by accident.
Didn't realise it was an achievement.
Looks like fun.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 13, 2010)

umm assasins contract in fioerentina. That one where you have a minute to kill 10 brutes.

Umm how the fuck????? Managed 7 when i have been especially bling but am normally around 5.

It is insanely difficult!!! Have i just not leveled up enough yet(am about 33% of the way through) or am i just shit at timing the counters or am i just plain missing something.

I'm hiring a load of fighters and sending them in so i don't have too many bodies about me. Climbing a roof and swooping down with the dub hidden blades to take two out, then searching for enimies that are being fought and take them from behind but there aren't enough fighters to do this the entire time and i JUST CAN'T DO IT ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH.


dave


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

kained&able said:


> umm assasins contract in fioerentina. That one where you have a minute to kill 10 brutes.
> 
> Umm how the fuck????? Managed 7 when i have been especially bling but am normally around 5.
> 
> ...



I haven't done this contract but will go and have a look at it later.
My post above (youtube link) might help.
It's not a spoiler as such just a way of getting an achievement for multiple kills without being touched.

Tip ; kill one,then you are notorious.
Run away from the others towards another bunch of guards.
Then you should have all the enemies you need.
If you are allowed to smoke bomb them,do it.
Then blade them.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 13, 2010)

kained&able said:


> umm assasins contract in fioerentina. That one where you have a minute to kill 10 brutes.
> 
> Umm how the fuck????? Managed 7 when i have been especially bling but am normally around 5.
> 
> ...


if you use mercenaries, start them fighting, and stand back until all mercenaries are engaged - then walk up behind a brute to do a quick instant kill. that way you don't get into a scrap with them individually and your mercenary runs off to engage another brute. 

took me a couple of attempts but i managed it this way by being patient and precise. or wait for smoke bombs to be obtained and do a similar strategy.

finally managed to win the race in tuscany last night, now in venice and unlocking more of the city.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah smoke bombs could be the way foward. will have a look if i can buy em yet.

did it!!

actually fairly easy.


dave


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 14, 2010)

Why is this game still so expensive? Second hand copy in GAME yesterday was £39.99 - who on earth would pay that for a second hand copy?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2010)

Apparently they're releasing a new version later this year with multi player included...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 14, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Why is this game still so expensive? Second hand copy in GAME yesterday was £39.99 - who on earth would pay that for a second hand copy?



That's crazy.
I paid £35 new at Argos.
Hope it retains its value until i have finished it and trade it in.


----------



## al (Jan 31, 2010)

New DLC out now on XBL - 'the battle of Forli' - I've DLd it but not actually played it yet, firing up the game inspired me to collect all the feathers and maybe do some of the assassination contracts and whatnot...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 31, 2010)

emperors new clothes if you ask me, very disappointing game i thought, all style and no substance (or fur coat and no knickers as my boss used to say).


----------



## bmd (Feb 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> emperors new clothes if you ask me, very disappointing game i thought, all style and no substance (or fur coat and no knickers as my boss used to say).



Really? What knickers would you recommend? 

I thought it was much better than the first one, not that that is a recommendation in itself. I liked buffing Monteriggioni and all the stuff that entailed. I liked some of the missions too. I thought the fighting was still shit though.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2010)

Other then the fihghting the thing that annoys me is the notroriaty thing.

Ur takes to long to build up the gage and even when your fully notorious it doesn't seem to make that much of a difference it isn't like your actively being hunted down and all of a sudden find yourself up against 40 guards.

Also the medicine is to easy to use means you just never die in combat. It needs to be harder!

Tis a damn good game though.


dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2010)

I've unlocked all the codex pages and aligned them and everything.

Nothing seems to have changed.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't get to a fucking view point in venice. GRRRR GRRRR GRRRRR

It is doing my nut in and i need to get up there as i'm convinced there will be a tomb near by, that massive church thing screams assassins tomb. Its that one kind of central westish.

Am liking the guards being a bit better at dodging and stuff, still too easy though.


dave


----------



## keybored (Feb 2, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I can't get to a fucking view point in venice. GRRRR GRRRR GRRRRR:mad



Leave it, I think if you get a bit further into the level you learn a new climbing ability. Then go back to it.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks, that would have irritated me lots, reckon i would have spent an hour climbing up down and around that thing!

I  don't like the fact there are locked bits in the venice level, especially locked bits were an official i was trying to kill darted away from me and there being a codex page there.


dave


----------



## bmd (Feb 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> I've unlocked all the codex pages and aligned them and everything.
> 
> Nothing seems to have changed.



Didn't you get a cut scene etc? If you didn't then try faffing on with them again. I found that there was one near the middle that looked right but wasn't. No need to thank me ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> I've unlocked all the codex pages and aligned them and everything.
> 
> Nothing seems to have changed.


yes, i did this and the same thing happened. i think the cut scene that BMD mentions is actually triggered a bit later on in the gameplay narrative i.e. you can complete and correctly align the codex pages before it actually makes a difference to what happens in the game. yet another example of what i mentioned earlier on, the kind of fruitless and rather pointless sensation that gripped me as the game went on.


----------



## Boycey (Feb 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> emperors new clothes if you ask me, very disappointing game i thought, all style and no substance (or *fur coat and no knickers* as my boss used to say).



that's a good thing surely? (unless you're a member of PETA obvs)


----------



## tommers (Feb 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes, i did this and the same thing happened. i think the cut scene that BMD mentions is actually triggered a bit later on in the gameplay narrative i.e. you can complete and correctly align the codex pages before it actually makes a difference to what happens in the game.



I've just finished the game so I got to that bit. 



Spoiler: end codex bit



Let's just say the conference with the prince.



Unless BMD knows of something earlier?  But yeah, I had them all done before that... as soon as I saw a codex piece I went and got it.

Good game though, liked the ending.

Very, very easy though.  But then lots of games are like that these days and there was still plenty of "oh, that's cool" moments.


----------



## bmd (Feb 3, 2010)

If you finished the game tommers then you've done that bit. I couldn't get it to move on from that bit until I faffed about with the alignment of the pieces. I thought that might be what you were talking about.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2010)

Started playing this last night, first impressions:

1. Seriously bad cut scenes with wince inducing voice acting.
2. Lovely looking city, like the conciet of why you're back in time
3. Fiddly jumping, and the camera is a bit awkward...
4. Robbing people you've battered is cool!


----------



## kained&able (Feb 14, 2010)

That last assassins tomb was bare annoying! I was proper struggling to swing after i had hit the switches for the first time and the cut scene kicked in. This meant i had to do the route 4/5 times. Quite annoying. About the only time in the game other then the races(or which i've only completed 1 and attempted 3) where you have to be near perfect.

There is a courier mission in the game that i don't think is possible which is quite annoying, even on horse back it seems to be too far to get to one of them let alone all 3(?) of the deliveries. Lame.

Have also had to give up on the assassination contracts in venice as one of the timed ones is simply too difficult, which is annoying as i really like those contracts.

Kid E, you will pick up the jumping fairly quickly, timing is rarely important just hold down a) and concentrate on direction.

dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah I got it but it is annoying, find the swinging hard though. 

Tbh I'm not a great fan of third person games like this so I'm glad I rented instead of bought!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2010)

Quite getting into this, might have to do with the 2000f I made from pick pocketing! Man I love thieving off people!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2010)

kained&able said:


> That last assassins tomb was bare annoying! I was proper struggling to swing after i had hit the switches for the first time and the cut scene kicked in. This meant i had to do the route 4/5 times. Quite annoying. About the only time in the game other then the races(or which i've only completed 1 and attempted 3) where you have to be near perfect.
> 
> There is a courier mission in the game that i don't think is possible which is quite annoying, even on horse back it seems to be too far to get to one of them let alone all 3(?) of the deliveries. Lame.
> 
> ...


nope, it's all possible, just extremely tedious to complete imo and when you have done so, there's no tangible reward. did all assassin contracts (most without too much problems), all races, all beat-ups, all couriers, the tombs were the only things that kind of raised the bar a bit, and even then, to complete them was a process of attrition really. traded it for bioshock 2 on sunday.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 16, 2010)

Im in the vatican and struggling to get round the 2nd set of guards, I will try again at some point today as i'm not hungover and might be able to do logic.


dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 16, 2010)

So is this any good then? 

I imagine I'll be stuck on Dragon Age until FFXIII comes out, but then after that I might have time for this.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 16, 2010)

Flirter, it ain't perfect but it is very good. Don't see how magizines were giving it 10/10 but its definitely a 9.

Fighting is too easy is my main complaint, love the control system though and the cites look amazing, I also quite like the whole  subject matter which helps. I enjoyed it.

I have just finished it, i don't want to stick my neck out too much but i have a suspicion there might be a third one on the way!


dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> So is this any good then?
> 
> I imagine I'll be stuck on Dragon Age until FFXIII comes out, but then after that I might have time for this.



It's not too bad, not a 9/10 IMO more like a 7/10. Nice visuals, pretty cool ability to leap across the roof tops, but this is a rent not buy if you ask me. 

Thinking about it, you might love this if you dig 3rd person games...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 16, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's not too bad, not a 9/10 IMO more like a 7/10. Nice visuals, pretty cool ability to leap across the roof tops, but this is a rent not buy if you ask me.
> 
> Thinking about it, you might love this if you dig 3rd person games...



No, don't have any special love for 3rd person, and thought the first one was average.

I forget you can rent games.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 16, 2010)

See, I'd have this over MW2 all day.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2010)

i wouldn't. boring combat (hold r1, press square, basically). frustrating jumps that don't seem to follow where you've pointed. endlessly repetitive side missions that don't really develop. learn new skills which you rarely need or want to use.

yes, the graphics are stunning but as a game, it really didn't do it for me, which was a real disappointment.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 16, 2010)

Each to their own. 

For me, MW2 is the same, game after game after game after game, ad infinitum.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> No, don't have any special love for 3rd person, and thought the first one was average.
> 
> I forget you can rent games.



Yep, I rent more than I buy these days...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Each to their own.
> 
> For me, MW2 is the same, game after game after game after game, ad infinitum.



Pretty much, but it's a very cool same.

Like football games. Same shit over and over, but brilliantly so.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 16, 2010)

See, FIFA10 >>> MW2, too. By miles.

But that's personal choice, not *fact*.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> See, FIFA10 >>> MW2, too. By miles.
> 
> But that's personal choice, not *fact*.



You mean FIFA 10 is miles better than MW2? 

Both are good, but for me, football games are always the pinnacle of gaming excellence.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, and yeah, same. It's always the first thing I want to put on.

I like MW2, don't get me wrong. I'm just... bored of it, at the moment.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol no way are football games better than MW2!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 16, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Lol no way are football games better than MW2!



Yeah, they are. A lot better. and I say that as some who is massively impressed with MW2.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 16, 2010)

Clearly football games over fps, especially on consoles.


dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Yeah, they are. A lot better. and I say that as some who is massively impressed with MW2.



No a chance. Footie games are limited to one mode of play and you can't kill anyone in them!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 17, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> No a chance. Footie games are limited to one mode of play and you can't kill anyone in them!



In fairness, you're a heathen though, innit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:
			
		

> In fairness, you're a heathen though, innit.



A heathen with good taste.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 17, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> A heathen with good taste.



And so modest.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2010)

Modesty is for fools.


----------



## debaser (Feb 18, 2010)

unbefuckinglievable - PC version of Assasin's Creed 2 requires constant net connection or it kicks you out of the game.

It is now preferable to pirate assasin's creed 2, or at least buy the game then crack it. I'm astounded they've acctaully gone this far and really is another nail in the coffin for pc gaming.


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 18, 2010)

What's wrong with these idiots?  Surely they understand by now that they're only punishing their loyal customers, NOT the pirates?

Um, obvioiusly not...


----------



## Dandred (Apr 23, 2010)

Can anyone give me some tips I'm playing this on P.C. fucking hard the controls are nearly impossible. 

Any tips on your controls set up?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2010)

Jesus I found this fiddly using a controller! Can't imagine how annoying using a keyboard will be!!


----------



## debaser (Apr 24, 2010)

Dandred said:


> Can anyone give me some tips I'm playing this on P.C. fucking hard the controls are nearly impossible.
> 
> Any tips on your controls set up?



I've just started myself, first hour or two was confusing but I've got the hang of it. 

Helps considerably that played ASC1 not long ago mind.


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 24, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Jesus I found this fiddly using a controller! Can't imagine how annoying using a keyboard will be!!



Very.  Doesn't help that it's a crappy console port either.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 24, 2010)

debaser said:


> I've just started myself, first hour or two was confusing but I've got the hang of it.
> 
> Helps considerably that played ASC1 not long ago mind.



Give us some tips please, space is jump, and shift is grab one you have jumped...... what do you use the e key for?


----------



## debaser (Apr 24, 2010)

Dandred said:


> Give us some tips please, space is jump, and shift is grab one you have jumped...... what do you use the e key for?



The Keys not being displayed as keys but awful little icons is a pain in the ass. 

Not sure E is used for anything.

Q is your head so depending on context Headbutting, talking, Sync'ing, egale view and issuing orders.

Space is your legs Used for jumping and sprinting, running up walls etc. Also used to strafe and dodge while in combat

Shift is your "grab" hand So using somthing grabbing onto a ledge while falling grabbing an enemy. 

F is lock on to target, nessasary to take down enemys as per order of danger or to lock on to a target for a ranged attack

right click is "free run" and you essentially just hold this down to do most free-running actions at jog speed. It's also block while in combat

left click is attack/assasinate.

Tbh, I didn't find it all that complex it drip feeds you tutorials on every possible subject the only problem is it not showing up which keys are linked to which action. Which is just plain odd.


----------



## debaser (Apr 24, 2010)

Oops, Sorry, E is your head. 

Q is your inventory


----------



## Dandred (Apr 24, 2010)

debaser said:


> Oops, Sorry, E is your head.
> 
> Q is your inventory



Cheers for that. I just found the in game help menu when you press Esc.....getting there, quit fun to play.

Sometimes when I try to climb something I jump straight back off in the opposite direction.... only thing pissing me off, I'm just not used to holding the right mouse button the whole time.


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 25, 2010)

Not that it's much help, but you do know that the manual is on the DVD as a PDF don't you?


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 25, 2010)

Dandred said:


> I'm just not used to holding the right mouse button the whole time.



That's the console port working for you right there!


----------



## Dandred (May 1, 2010)

After getting into this I have to say it is one of the best games I've played in ages.....

Really enjoying the story and the feel of the game.


----------



## Dandred (May 1, 2010)

debaser said:


> unbefuckinglievable - PC version of Assasin's Creed 2 requires constant net connection or it kicks you out of the game.
> 
> It is now preferable to pirate assasin's creed 2, or at least buy the game then crack it. I'm astounded they've acctaully gone this far and really is another nail in the coffin for pc gaming.




I'm playing without a net connection


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm late to the party. Despite buying ACII when it came out, I've only just gotten around to playing it. I've got to the part of Venice where the last tomb is, and I threw the controller across the room in anger and frustration because I really, really fucking hate the timed tomb missions. I haven't got the patience. I had to do the 5th one over and over and over a-fucking-gain. The fact you have to swim back in the 6th, and it's a long course, and the time is pretty short, means I just can't do it. Am I going to miss Altair's armour? I'm pissed off because I'm a completionist, and this means I'll likely not finish that part of the game. Fucking annoying as all shit. 

Apart from that, really enjoying the game. Although I've had to give it a break because I was so fucking annoyed with the last tomb I couldn't get past the frustration enough to enjoy the game any more.


----------



## ajk (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah, you need all the seals to get Altair's armour.  It is a pain in the arse, but doable.  Also, stand looking into the water next to the lever afer pulling it, after about a minute an Unusual Thing happens.

Cool game, looking forward to Brotherhood coming out soon.


----------



## Rajjie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thought I'd finished the game - killed the baddie by the docks when all of my crew came out and we're all like "oh yah we're assassins too" and we all went to the top of a tower and all did a jump.

Went back to the villa and was told I needed to get 13 more codex pages from across all the cities to continue.


Fuck that, I've finished with this game.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2010)

Rajjie said:


> Thought I'd finished the game - killed the baddie by the docks when all of my crew came out and we're all like "oh yah we're assassins too" and we all went to the top of a tower and all did a jump.
> 
> Went back to the villa and was told I needed to get 13 more codex pages from across all the cities to continue.
> 
> ...



 I've only got a few more codex pages to get. I've got this obsessive need to get them as soon as they appear on the map. Same with Glyphs: as soon as I find a new location with a red eye I have to stop everything and clamber around to find it 

ajk: what I meant was will my game be fucked if I don't ever get Altair's armour, or is it not essential? Because I'm not sure I have the patience to keep trying that fucking course, tbh.

With that in mind, what's the thing in the water? Spoiler tag it if you like


----------



## kained&able (Jun 29, 2010)

you don't NEED the armour, does make life a lot easier though.


Make me a ridiculous amount of time to do one of those sodding temples

dave


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2010)

See, I can't seem to practice that wall jumping thing outside of the tomb, I'm assuming it's something that's unlocked once you've completed that seal mission? Because that's really, really fucking annoying. 

Perhaps it's not ideal that I got to that part of the game just as I started my period and everything in the whole entire world is THE MOST FRUSTRATING AND ANNOYING THING EVER   I'll leave it a few days, eh?


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> See, I can't seem to practice that wall jumping thing outside of the tomb, I'm assuming it's something that's unlocked once you've completed that seal mission? Because that's really, really fucking annoying.
> 
> Perhaps it's not ideal that I got to that part of the game just as I started my period and everything in the whole entire world is THE MOST FRUSTRATING AND ANNOYING THING EVER   I'll leave it a few days, eh?



Whatever you think.  You're in charge.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes. Yes I am *glares*

I feel very sorry for him indoors. When I couldn't do it, after I'd screamed and thrown the controller, I shouted at him. It's clearly his fault for not offering some kind of solution.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2010)

Shystered Mr. QofG's into buying me the PS3 version a month or so ago but haven't got round to starting it yet. I am a bit "meh" about gaming at the moment. Deleted my "Zelda - whatever the one with the train is" saved game on the DS a while ago 'cos I was stuck, looked at the walkthrough and I had just missed so much.

I was hoping that AS II might become my "Onimusha" i.e total obsession, which I haven't experienced in a game for a while

I need to get my gaming mojo back


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 30, 2010)

Do you have an xbox, QoG? If so, the first Mass Effect is a brilliant game for sucking you in (followed by ME2, although my niggles with that game are well documented, in length, in another thread ). Dragon Age: Origins is great, available on the PS3 too. And I only have marvellous things to say about Red Dead Redemption. Each of these games is story-driven, and give varying degrees of freedom of gameplay.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Do you have an xbox, QoG? If so, the first Mass Effect is a brilliant game for sucking you in (followed by ME2, although my niggles with that game are well documented, in length, in another thread ). Dragon Age: Origins is great, available on the PS3 too. And I only have marvellous things to say about Red Dead Redemption. Each of these games is story-driven, and give varying degrees of freedom of gameplay.



Have an XBox but not a 360 - I'll have a look at some of those, thanks 

May also dig out Fallout 3 and Resident Evil 5 - the problem is I watched Mr. QofG's playing those so much that they kind of don't feel like 'my' games! Plus he will be like some backseat driver when I play them


----------



## Onket (Jun 30, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I don't know how poor onket will cope when he gets there!



You what?!


----------



## ajk (Jun 30, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've only got a few more codex pages to get. I've got this obsessive need to get them as soon as they appear on the map. Same with Glyphs: as soon as I find a new location with a red eye I have to stop everything and clamber around to find it
> 
> ajk: what I meant was will my game be fucked if I don't ever get Altair's armour, or is it not essential? Because I'm not sure I have the patience to keep trying that fucking course, tbh.
> 
> With that in mind, what's the thing in the water? Spoiler tag it if you like



Sorry, misunderstood!  If it helps, you can finish the main story and come back and do any leftover tombs or side bits etc afterwards, if you are wanting 100%.



Spoiler: the unusual thing



it's a giant squid!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2010)

Gamers of urban will be pleased to know I've finished my period and will be re-attempting the final seal tomb mission sometime this weekend.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 3, 2010)

well boring game if you arsk me.....


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jul 4, 2010)

Im getting this game free when i purchase my new graphics card for my new PC build. Looks alright, didn't really play/enjoy the first one though, cant complain though as its free!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well boring game if you arsk me.....



I rented it for a bit earlier this year, actually really liked it once I got used to the climbing/camera. Liked the feel of the era, the sneak and attack and generally strolling about looking cool as fuck!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I rented it for a bit earlier this year, actually really liked it once I got used to the climbing/camera. Liked the feel of the era, the sneak and attack and generally strolling about looking cool as fuck!


it looks lovely but a game needs some gameplay imo. this was the worst kind of fetch and carry and for very little reward. style over substance. hey ho


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 10, 2010)

I did the final tomb in 2 attempts. Note to self: do not attempt complex tasks while menstruating.

Finished the game. Really loved it. So much better than the first, which I never finished. I can't wait for the next installments. I know a lot of people don't like the sci-fi aspects to the game, but I think they work well (better than the first). I'm now going to hunt down every single motherfucking feather if it kills me (which it does, sometimes, as I try ridiculous jumps while in eagle vision).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I did the final tomb in 2 attempts. Note to self: *do not attempt complex tasks while menstruating*.
> 
> Finished the game. Really loved it. So much better than the first, which I never finished. I can't wait for the next installments. I know a lot of people don't like the sci-fi aspects to the game, but I think they work well (better than the first). I'm now going to hunt down every single motherfucking feather if it kills me (which it does, sometimes, as I try ridiculous jumps while in eagle vision).



That is sage advice - though on the plus side I do find PMT makes "Resistance II" or "House of the Dead" eminently satisfying


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 10, 2010)

I can see how extreme violence would be satisfying. One needs to pick their games carefully at certain times of the month.

Anyway, without giving stuff away, I thought Ezio's final mission was too short, and that introducing what was essentially a corridor to use all your skills to date in seemed a bit odd. Jarring, I suppose. That being said, I guess it got you to the important part quickly. Which, again, didn't pose any kind of challenge. But still. I don't necessarily enjoy games that ramp up the challenge at the expense of my enjoyment. If I have to keep retrying because the game's so difficult I keep dying I'm likely not going to complete that game.

(There were a couple of parts like this in Uncharted 2, that, if the game hadn't been so excellent, I would have stormed off in a huff over.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 17, 2010)

I got 100% synchronisation. I'm usually not bothered about that sort of stuff, but ACII really brought out my completionist side  Only thing that remains to do is get the last 3 achievements (throwing sand in 4 guards' faces; sweeping 5 guards off their legs with a long weapon; and killing 10 guards while remaining in combat and never getting hit). 

I really, seriously, can't wait for Brotherhood in November


----------



## kained&able (Jul 17, 2010)

the 10 guards one is fairly easy. Smoke bombs are your friend.

I attempted it the first few times before i had smoke bombs. That was a mistake.

dave


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 18, 2010)

I started this again this week (I blame VP!  ) and I've really enjoyed romping through it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2010)

kained&able said:


> the 10 guards one is fairly easy. Smoke bombs are your friend.
> 
> I attempted it the first few times before i had smoke bombs. That was a mistake.
> 
> dave



Ah yes, I keep forgetting about smoke bombs. Used them a few times during the main missions, but promptly forgot how useful they were after that 



stupid dogbot said:


> I started this again this week (I blame VP!  ) and I've really enjoyed romping through it.



 Proud to have been of assistance


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 19, 2010)

Yesterday, I had some fun finding out what the highest you can jump down and assassinate a guard from.

A few bystanders later, I gave it up as a bad lot.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 19, 2010)

"Ezio did not kill civilians" hehehe.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah. It doesn't seem to mind if you grab hold of 'em and throw them into the river, though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 19, 2010)

Ha! Never tried that


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 22, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't necessarily enjoy games that ramp up the challenge at the expense of my enjoyment. If I have to keep retrying because the game's so difficult I keep dying I'm likely not going to complete that game.




You are talking about Assassins creed 2 aren't you ? I got it on Sunday and finished yesterday morning and it wasn't even solid playing . I'm glad I didn't buy the game because even though it did improve on the 1st game ( not hard really ) it didn't really have that much change in difficulty for the gameplay and the "bosses" were too easy too kill , half the time I was killing them without even realising what I was doing . 
The best parts of the game were the assassins tombs because at least with those I had to keep trying them untill I got it right . Towards the end I was just playing to complete the game and not really getting much fun out of it .


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 22, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ha! Never tried that


 
Actually, some further investigation (yes, involving wet citizens  ) reveals that you can nudge them in, shove them in on the run past, but not grab-and-throw them. Bah


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> You are talking about Assassins creed 2 aren't you ? I got it on Sunday and finished yesterday morning and it wasn't even solid playing . I'm glad I didn't buy the game because even though it did improve on the 1st game ( not hard really ) it didn't really have that much change in difficulty for the gameplay and the "bosses" were too easy too kill , half the time I was killing them without even realising what I was doing .
> The best parts of the game were the assassins tombs because at least with those I had to keep trying them untill I got it right . Towards the end I was just playing to complete the game and not really getting much fun out of it .



It was the timed missions I think I was referring to. There was a capture the flag mission during the Carnivale sequence that I had to keep doing over until I worked out the quickest way back to my check point (and until I realised it was better to just jump off the building sacrificing my health than climb down). The final assassin's tomb pissed me off for a while,  but then I was going through a rather tetchy time -- as soon as I came back to the game a few days later after a rest I did it in 2 attempts.

Yeah, it was an easy game, generally speaking. I found it thoroughly enjoyable though, and can't wait for Brotherhood in November. Wouldn't do for us all to like the same thing, eh?


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 22, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> It was the timed missions I think I was referring to.


 

It was the timed bit that I found the hardest , it took me 2 tries to do the capture the flag so it could have been a bit harder , I think they put the flag way too close for it to be much of a challenge .

Which assassins tomb did you do last ? The one I had most trouble with was the one where you had to jump onto the hanging thing and there were 4 different ones to do . It was mainly finding the route because I didn't really follow the fly through course guide thing they did at the start . I'd much prefer the game if there was a lot more of the timed stuff to do in it because the combat was just the same all the way through .

I also hate people carrying boxes and walking into you when your trying to be in disguise carrying a box of your own


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 23, 2010)

How often do you need to carry boxes?

It's not a delivery game...


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 24, 2010)

you carry boxes once . I don't like people getting in my way .


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 31, 2010)

The point was that you had to dodge people getting in your way, so as to not draw attention to yourself. And when you did missions where you had to tail people you had to avoid them too for the same reason. Didn't bother me at all. 

I'd hate it if they put in more timed missions. Ugh. I'm all for mixing things up - the more diversity the better - but if you're someone who isn't good at timed missions you're just going to hate it. If you're good at them, not having lots of them isn't going to be a problem as long as there is plenty of other stuff in the game you also enjoy.

I did the watery timed tomb last. I got plenty annoyed at the tomb with 4 timed things, but I attempted the watery one where you had to do the wall jumping thing when I was already quite frustrated, which made it worse. It was purely down to my own grr at the time. Like I said, I put the game down for a few days and came back to it fresh and did it quite happily and without frustration in 2 goes.


----------



## Boycey (Aug 2, 2010)

completed it t'other day, miles miles better than the first though it'd be nice if there was some archery/crossbows to use.

not sure about keeping the action in rome (and with ezio as the main character) for the next installment. ezio was way more personable than altair but it'd be nice to get a change of scenery, maybe even further back in time or even pulling the whole thing into the present- wasn't desmond meant to be training as ezio to learn skills through the bleed through?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't think Brotherhood is meant as an AC3, but almost like an expansion (but not quite). I believe they have plans for AC3 to be in a different time period. They have stated they could theoretically make dozens of these games because there is so much history tied up in the blood line of the Assassins and Templars. No reason why they'd have to keep going forward either (someone suggested it might be WWII next), they could go backwards in history as and when those memories become available through the Animus. 

If they innovate as much as they did between AC1 and 2 in the future, the franchise could be seriously cracking. Hope they don't do it to death though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2010)

Brotherhood is basically like AC's Halo: ODST from what I can see, a sort of 2.5 rather than full sequel but bigger than an expansion pack.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 3, 2010)

Of course, the problem with going too far forward in history is that firearms become the norm, and the Assassin's combat skills will have to evolve to take that into consideration. Ezio's weird wrist gun was about as shooty-shooty as I'd be happy with them going, tbh. Otherwise, they start getting into that murky territory of TPS and using cover and all that marlarkey.


----------



## Boycey (Aug 3, 2010)

i reckon it could work, tbh i found it weird how none of the current day fight scenes in AC2 had firearms. besides if they just brought it forward enough to the point where guns where inaccurate and unreliable then it could really work with desmond using other stealthier forms of weaponry (archery!).

btw- i really hope acb is better than odst which was a disappointment and a half.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 6, 2010)

Reviews from people who've had a play so far seem to be overwhelmingly positive. I can't wait.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 6, 2010)

modern day assasin skills = jason bourne.

nuff said.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ Means nothing to me.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## treelover (Aug 9, 2010)

In many ways SC2 is a brilliant game, beautiful graphics, epic scale, exciting and visceral gameplay, but imo, both the economic system and the combat is broken, one can have too much money to make buying weapons, etc rendered just a formality, no sense of earning the dosh, not being able to afford it, etc. In terms of combat, i don't usually say this, but it is too easy, there is no challenge: a sharp example of this was the 'with friends like this' mission: here I was expecting the fight of my life against a superbly realised Roman amphitheatre backdrop, the anticipation was palpable, yet I despatched the victim withing seconds, and killed the Paladin, my mercenaries finishing off the rest.

I suspect Ubisoft was aiming at what they see as the time limited casual market, sad really, but still some incredible moments.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 9, 2010)

Boycey said:


> btw- i really hope acb is better than odst which was a disappointment and a half.


 
I meant more in the fact that it isn't a proper sequel. Tbh I quite liked ODST, it was low key but the atmosphere and sneaking about stuff with an almost detective story element worked for me. Not sure it needed it's own release though, should have probably just been DLC...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm late to the party. Despite buying ACII when it came out, I've only just gotten around to playing it. I've got to the part of Venice where the last tomb is, and I threw the controller across the room in anger and frustration because I really, really fucking hate the timed tomb missions. I haven't got the patience. I had to do the 5th one over and over and over a-fucking-gain. The fact you have to swim back in the 6th, and it's a long course, and the time is pretty short, means I just can't do it. Am I going to miss Altair's armour? I'm pissed off because I'm a completionist, and this means I'll likely not finish that part of the game. Fucking annoying as all shit.
> 
> Apart from that, really enjoying the game. Although I've had to give it a break because I was so fucking annoyed with the last tomb I couldn't get past the frustration enough to enjoy the game any more.


 
Is that the tomb with the water and that strange jump at the wall then sideways jump and if you don't do it you have to go right back to the beginning? Just managed to do that one over the weekend after screams and tears of frustration! Tonight I am going to attempt the final, for me, tomb, which seems to be in a church. You stand on squares to activate lots of levers and shit. Please, please tell me this isn't as frustrating 

Took a bit of time to finish off some Assasination Contracts - which I loved - plus buy every piece of art/costume/weapon I could! Have got told off a couple of times for knifing civilians  once accidently and once 'cos one of the minstrals pissed me off 

I think I need a few more codex pages so may have a hunt for those as well this evening. Or climb up to a tower and jump off into a pile of hay 'cos it makes my stomach flip in a good way. Oh and I like riding round on a horse and making people jump out of the way.....I know it's not real but


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that the tomb with the water and that strange jump at the wall then sideways jump and if you don't do it you have to go right back to the beginning? Just managed to do that one over the weekend after screams and tears of frustration! Tonight I am going to attempt the final, for me, tomb, which seems to be in a church. You stand on squares to activate lots of levers and shit. Please, please tell me this isn't as frustrating


 
 It's such a fun game, isn't it? 

Yes, it was the one with the water and the run-up-the-wall-then-jump! bits. The one in the basilica with the 4 separate tests – that's, well, yes you'll likely get frustrated. Because it's not just 1 timed trial to learn but 4. I suggest triggering one, then taking your time for the first attempt, working out slowly where you have to go, and how to do the more fiddly bits. If I recall correctly, there aren't any bits that retract other than right at the very end of each trial, so you can go back and have another practice without worrying a handle will disappear quarter of the way around.

There is also a secret way to get over to the main palace bit (the bit that is fenced off by spikes). I don't know if you've already been in there with one of the missions, but it's nice to know you can get back in if you want.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 31, 2010)

By the way if you play ACII and then visit Venice...

Well i was looking around for handholds and telling my mate that a race starts here and you head off that way etc.

He thought i was rather mad.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 1, 2010)

Gromit said:


> By the way if you play ACII and then visit Venice...
> 
> Well i was looking around for handholds and telling my mate that a race starts here and you head off that way etc.
> 
> He thought i was rather mad.





I watched a home video of someone visiting venice, and all the while I was thinking about how I would scale such and such building


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2010)

Gromit said:


> By the way if you play ACII and then visit Venice...
> 
> Well i was looking around for handholds and telling my mate that a race starts here and you head off that way etc.
> 
> He thought i was rather mad.


 


Vintage Paw said:


> I watched a home video of someone visiting venice, and all the while I was thinking about how I would scale such and such building





Finished off the final tomb last night - after the trauma of the water one this one, though not easy, was a pleasure!

Thought I was never going assasinate the Doge - my skills with the pistol are rubbish! - and that after the trauma of pickpocking ribbons which always seemed to end up with my being beaten up by the girls or nearby guards  Oh yeah and Ezio's ability to back jump when I don't want him to or jump to the left when I want him to go forward made the speed test course a nightmare 

However I am happy to have more viewpoints to explore and only need 2 more codex pages!!

I did spent a few minutes last night pondering how I could get my hair into that cone spiral shape the girls have!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 7, 2010)

I expect you to achieve 100% synchronisation, qogs. That means endless annoying replays of races, but it also means hiding in water evading guards in order to pop up over the side and grab assassination victims in Venice  And it means collecting every single damn feather. But it's for Petruccio, so it's worth it


----------



## kained&able (Sep 7, 2010)

really couldn't be arsed with fully syncing in the slightest.

dave


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2010)

Finished this last night though may go back and do some more assassination contracts and races, if I can stand the latter! I have two or possibly three more paintings to find as well!

Was disappointed you can't revisit Rome as I would have liked to have fallen off a few buildings there plus I thought Ezio's beard was rather rakish!

Will download the additional content when my playstationstore account is back


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 8, 2010)

AC:Brotherhood is set in Rome


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> AC:Brotherhood is set in Rome


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 4, 2011)

Just ordered this off Amazon for £15 as I only discovered today that they'd released a Mac version.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2012)

Just got an Xbox, largely so I can finally play this. Am in Venice by now and loving it. treelover's right about the money, though. I never bother doing assassination contracts or other side- employment, as my villa's giving me 12,000 cash every 20 minutes.

Not really interested in AC3; USA meh. Where will AC4 be set? I say Paris Commune, or some other little-known corner of revolutionary Europe.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2012)

Random said:


> Just got an Xbox, largely so I can finally play this. Am in Venice by now and loving it. treelover's right about the money, though. I never bother doing assassination contracts or other side- employment, as my villa's giving me 12,000 cash every 20 minutes.
> 
> Not really interested in AC3; USA meh. Where will AC4 be set? I say Paris Commune, or some other little-known corner of revolutionary Europe.


The assassination contracts etc.. can be quite fun just to do anyway, especially if you have to beat up some erring lover 

AC: Brotherhood is also great, I'd recommend that next. Yeah I am not sure about AC3 (though I haven't finished AC: Revelations yet) but that is largely due to my unhealthy obssession with Ezio


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2012)

The Breivik sentence today reminds me that it's especially topical and sweet to wipe out Templars. Assassin's Creed 6 should be set among fascists and anti-fascists in 1930s London. Hidden cutthroat razor blade!


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The assassination contracts etc.. can be quite fun just to do anyway, especially if you have to beat up some erring lover
> 
> AC: Brotherhood is also great, I'd recommend that next. Yeah I am not sure about AC3 (though I haven't finished AC: Revelations yet) but that is largely due to my unhealthy obssession with Ezio


For me it's all about the Renaissance. And Italy. I got back from a trip to Rome, and immediately, with shaking hands, bought an Xbox, so I can get my fix before I've saved up for another flight there. Looking very very much forward to revelations and brotherhood, but glad I decided to take up Enzio from the start. And the dialogue! His mother said 'vaginas'!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2012)

I completed Revelations last night. Bit poignant at the end, wasn't it?

Looking forward to AC3


----------



## Random (Aug 29, 2012)

Trying to finish the final tomb. Rarely have my neighbours heard the word "motherfucker" shouted through the walls as now


----------



## Random (Sep 4, 2012)

Can anyone give me a hand? Does the final tomb have to be taken in one long run? The levers, I mean? I always jump a bit wrong, or a bit slow, and fail to pull the last one. Number five was easy by comparison.

finished the main story line, btw. Am I right in thinking that the Forli events are basically an add-on? Stuck at the horse chase. Do I need to fight from horseback?


----------

